# MTH 4-6-6-4 Challenger: Your thoughts?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/AkhaCVh0JlA

Let me know what you guys think! I believe this is the oil burning version in the Greyhound scheme. They have not shown the coal burning version in black and silver yet (though I am not sure if they ever will). 

My thoughts:

1. Looks great!
2. The sound is pretty good
3. It runs good.

Concerns:
1. I don't have a DCC system yet
2. It might need 24" radius or larger.

I definitely like the challenger and I wish to add it to my steam fleet. I just hope its not like a $600 steamer.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice locomotive. I like the way that it backed over that turnout hooked to a curve. I think that train will handle some small radius curves.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

The video doesn't mention anything about the engine being "articulated", but I assume the expect you to already know that it is. I need to get my hands on this one! I plan to at least own one of each version.


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*MTH Challenger*

Hello JJB, 
I don't believe the 2nd run has been released yet???

I don't know what you mean by 'it's not like a $600 steamer'?

Wasn't able watch the video. Link didn't work.

1. They will look great, and s/b cast metal
2. You can't tell, necessarily, the true sound on these videos; it will sound very good.
3. Again, you can't tell how well it runs, but it should run well.
4. These are, currently, the most expensive non-brass locos sold.
5. Special advantage of the Challenger, is that with one or two articulating engines, and the six-coupled wheelbase, they don't need large radius. MTH mentions 22" radius. I have some that negotiate 18", and two require less than that. 
DCC: If you aren't ready for a full system yet, try the MRC Tech 6 power pack. If gives you DCC control and access to all the sounds, AND you can still run your standard DC locos.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats quite a decent looking loco. heaps of detail too.
I watched that vid last night, on mute 'cos the missus was sleeping. but it was still a good watch. the 2 sets of drive wheels were almost hypnotic. makes me want to build the layout 6ft off the ground so its all at eye level!
It also reminds me that I should buy something of that quality. I gotta resist buying a bunch more cheap locos, and remind myself how good the 'good' ones actually are. :laugh:


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would, if I could bust out $400 dollars. My $600 was an exageration, but not too far from the possible price.


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*MTH Challenger*

In anticipation of a release, Trainworld has listed a discounted price for these of $529, and then add $20++ for shipping.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

HUM..... I think a Athearn is just as good. $529 is rather expensive, but MTH is cheaper than Lionel in the O guage market and never heard of any quality complaints from MTH!


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*MTH Challenger*

Agreed, Tyco. Especially the second run Athearns, with the different sound system, AND much cheaper than MTH or Lionel HO.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

petey said:


> Hello JJB,
> I don't believe the 2nd run has been released yet???
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was guessing at the price of the engine. Strange that you couldnt watch the video though. Just go to MTH's youtube channel and you will see it there. Its a nice engine, but I can't afford it unless they offer lay away.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

jjb727 said:


> Well, I was guessing at the price of the engine. Strange that you couldnt watch the video though. Just go to MTH's youtube channel and you will see it there. Its a nice engine, but I can't afford it unless they offer lay away.


Hey JJB, Have you given thought to hitting and bidding on Ebay for a Challenger....about 1/3-1/2 the price of MTH and even though they aren't as technical as those can be updated to DCC. I'll post a pic of what I won over the weekend...but yeah that is a very impressive video...especially the chugga,chugga sped control!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, this one peaked my interest. I just need a higher paying job to afford it. I dont even have the dcc system yet either, so it really bums me that I can't even have it. I do have some 4-8-4's that keep me happy, but they are only dcc onboards.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya know for that much money the drive line shouldn't squeak like that. not a fan of MTH myself but that loco is pretty just to rich for my blood would rather get an old Rivarossi and do the DCC and sound myself


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I knew I heard something!!*

And I thought it was me...good pick up Sawgunner...that light squeak from the drivers...yeah...man that chugga,chugga got me though!


----------

